# kubota L35 hydraulics



## jylars (Jun 30, 2010)

my first post and I have a problem....I was using my L35 in woods and all of a sudden my hydraulics stopped working on FEL and Backhoe. I checked fluid ( even added a couple of quarts). I can still move it, but both FEL and backhoe are on the ground. Any ideas on what happened.......thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I would say that you snagged the hydro fluid return between the pick up screen and the in port of the hydraulic pump so that you are sucking air. If you turn the machine off and let it set for a bit, you might see fluid leaking in the absence of the vacuum, and that will lead you to the problem. Could be a plugged screen or filter too.


----------



## jylars (Jun 30, 2010)

*L35*

Thanks will check out ........


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Is it a hydostatic drive unit?


----------



## jylars (Jun 30, 2010)

no, it is 1999 shuttle shift and the tractor moves and shifts fine. It is the backhoe and loader that don't. I hope that I crimped or ripped something off instead of losing the pump


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't think the pump would just go like that. Do you see any fluid on the ground? I was in the brush with my 990 and snagged a hoseclamp on the siphon line back to the pump, ans it began to suck air, and the hydraulics quit. I couldn't see anything leaking, and so I shut it off and went back to the house for a bit. When I returned to look at it again, I saw a small puddle of hydraulic oil on the ground and just above it, a dangling broken hose clamp. Fixed it, and everything worked again. It wasn't leaking with the engine running because the line was sucking. How old is the hydraulic fluid? Could have a plugged suction screen too. Hope this helps


----------



## jylars (Jun 30, 2010)

thanks, I'm heading in to get a new hydraulic oil filter, I will change that and will look for any leaks


----------



## Thompson-84 (Oct 29, 2013)

My dads just did the same thing last night for the like 10th time... His has a problem with the splines that come out of the motor into the pump... It's the piece in the pump that the splines go into.. You can get the pump repaired but its gonna cost about $100 in hydraulic fluid and make sure if you do get a new pump its a high flow pump like they come with stock or it will slow the digging down... My worst problem is that the backhoe is stuck with the bucket in the whole where I'm trying to get my septic system put in! Lol


----------



## TNT (May 25, 2016)

my Kubota l35 is not moving. kind of dragging when transmission is engaged. u can move bucket hydraulics n it will speed up. is the hydraulic pump on front of tractor bad. how would I check the pressure


----------



## harsh (May 25, 2016)

*ramudhuu*

create email id using own domain || and
free email hosting with own domain  || and
how to create your own email domain free  || and
 email address with my own domain name || and
 free mail id using company name || and
 create free email id with custom name  || and


**************




Free movie download sites  |||| and
Free english movie download  |||| and
free movie download sites for mobile  |||| and
best movie download sites 2016 list  |||| and
top movie download sites 2016  |||| and
free movie download sites list  |||| and
Movie download sites  |||| and
 movie download sites without registration |||| and


----------

